# 2011's verdict



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

so lets here you guys with your new 2011 6.7 Scorpion diesels, how have they been preforming. and big issues with them yet??


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I only have 4200 miles on mine but I love the truck! The only problem I have had with the truck was the motor for the heater blend door went out and I had issues controlling cabin temp. I am getting around 15-18 mpg normally so far


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

I have about 11000 on mine and absolutely love it. Tons of power for plowing/hauling. I think Ford got it right.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

the wierd thing is you go to the ford diesel talk forums an there's alot of guys complaining on egr's issues, truck dieing for no reason, blowin motors, bad injectors, an getting crappy milage. thought I would see how guys that use their's for real have been going. I beting most those problems i mention are becasue you have some guy in a frigging suit driving it!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

TPC Services;1265125 said:


> the wierd thing is you go to the ford diesel talk forums an there's alot of guys complaining on egr's issues, truck dieing for no reason, blowin motors, bad injectors, an getting crappy milage. thought I would see how guys that use their's for real have been going. I beting most those problems i mention are becasue you have some guy in a frigging suit driving it!!


no problems here. On my 7th super duty since 99 and this one may be the best one yet


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Really not enough miles on these things yet. Once the fleets get ahold of them and rack some miles up, then we will know.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

TPC Services;1265125 said:


> the wierd thing is you go to the ford diesel talk forums an there's alot of guys complaining on egr's issues, truck dieing for no reason, blowin motors, bad injectors, an getting crappy milage. thought I would see how guys that use their's for real have been going. I beting most those problems i mention are becasue you have some guy in a frigging suit driving it!!


The thing you have to remember is most people on diesel forums are either diesel junkies like me, or people who are having problems with the trucks and seek out a forum for answers. People who are not into diesels or are not having problems are not getting on the forums and posting "another day with no problems" lol. Like they say the squeaky wheel gets the grease.
Robert


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Have 12000 miles on mine and love it..Never a lack of power with this truck!!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We should be getting a new ambulance soon. I get new ones. I will let you know. We can put 2,000 a week on them.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

17000 miles on mine motor is the best thinG since siced bread. my truck has eatin a fuel pressure regulator, new rear drive shaft, tcm, a trans and the battery light has been on and off for the past month. bigest problem with the truck is bad dealer service in my area, as i feel if they fixed the charging problem the tcm and trans would still be fine. even with all that I LOVE THIS TRUCK Thumbs Up


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

fatheadon1;1266550 said:


> 17000 miles on mine. my truck has eatin a fuel pressure regulator, new rear drive shaft, tcm, a trans and the battery light has been on and off for the past month. I LOVE THIS TRUCK Thumbs Up


That's not bad for 17,000 miles, I'd be thrilled


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A trans in 17,000 miles??? WTF?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

MickiRig1;1266472 said:


> We should be getting a new ambulance soon. I get new ones. I will let you know. We can put 2,000 a week on them.


If your new ambulance is based on an E Series van, you won't be getting the new motor though. (Won't fit.) If it's based on the F-Series trucks, you're going to love it.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

RacingZR;1266569 said:


> That's not bad for 17,000 miles, I'd be thrilled


is what it is, with anything there will always be a few bad nothing is perfect. go test drive one most fall in love with the trucks. bigest down fall is the price


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Triple L;1266589 said:


> A trans in 17,000 miles??? WTF?


trans blew at 14000, o was out salting went to turn around put the truck in reverce and there was about 30 second delay went to go foward and the truck was stuck in 5th gear. ran my load of salt of took it in dealer said it was a tcm it would take a week to get. a week later dealer calls says the tcm is in but after a test drive the trans did not feel right so after 10 days of the truck being at the dealer for a trans problem they though to check the fluid :realmad: idk why that was not the first thing but whatever, there was metal in the fluid so they ordered a new trans 18 days in the shop


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bummer no new diesel in an ambulance! There was talk they will go back to big V8 gas engines. That would be great to have a V10 if it goes anything like the old 460 gas.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

MickiRig1;1267093 said:


> Bummer no new diesel in an ambulance! There was talk they will go back to big V8 gas engines. That would be great to have a V10 if it goes anything like the old 460 gas.


The V-10 is gone too... it would be the new 6.2 V8 gas motor that replaced it


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Have 11 F250 Crewcab 4wd Use for personal not plow.

17K miles it been great. Not ever need plug block heater in -20oF it just start like it was gasser.

mpg is alright due leadfoot 4wd 14 mpg- City in rush hour 15- Hwy 70-85 mph 17-19. Drive at 60 mph 20-22.

Only refilled that exhaust fluid 2 times far. 


Only issues
Bed floor split open.
It chew rear tires so bad. If you cruise like 40-45 mph and need get in way you push on gas pedal next thing you know you broke traction and speedometer jump from 45 to 80 mph. It got while for us to sensitive on gas pedal. 

Ride is little stiff but isn't fun on potholes. our 2 01 f250s does better on potholes due it 200K miles.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the v-10 is still being offerd but only in cab and chasis models, so it might be in the ambulances


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1265285 said:


> no problems here. On my 7th super duty since 99 and this one may be the best one yet


Good to know they hold up under use:whistling:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

This is my first Ford truck EVER. Went from Dodge to this and love it. Never a lack for power for plowing or towing. I think I have 8800 miles or so on it. I only wish it was faster off the line like my Dodge was as I do a lot of stop and go driving. My mileage is like everyone elses. I get the best at 65-70 on the tollway and that is at 18-21 mpg. I have had 1 oil chage and filled the DEF once as well. The price wasn't so bad since I am a Ford parts supplier, but without that discount I may have bought a Mexico built Ram 3500.:laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Dodge Plow Pwr;1267192 said:


> This is my first Ford truck EVER. Went from Dodge to this and love it. Never a lack for power for plowing or towing. I think I have 8800 miles or so on it. I only wish it was faster off the line like my Dodge was as I do a lot of stop and go driving. My mileage is like everyone elses. I get the best at 65-70 on the tollway and that is at 18-21 mpg. I have had 1 oil chage and filled the DEF once as well. The price wasn't so bad since I am a Ford parts supplier, but without that discount I may have bought a Mexico built Ram 3500.:laughing:


Did you get the 400/800 reflash?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1267612 said:


> Did you get the 400/800 reflash?


Yes I did. And with that I got the trouble shifting pattern. WTF????
I heard that Ford is going to be offering 3 more HP increases that will be factory covered and should be out in the Spring. I await their delivery....payup


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

we have one in work, it only has 1200 miles on it. runs great, and we only get the CEL when it plows, because the driver who plows with it gets passed by 90 year old grannys going to sunday church. 
once he gets out of it and it gets run like a truck, it cleans up and the cel goes out.


----------

